# closed cold air airbox design



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

I was thinking of doing something like this for the rabbit instead of open air intake that sucks all the hot air. It would feed from the original air intake behind the grille.
















I would build it myself to save money using a paint can. paint it outside and in with rubberized paint for insulation and insulate the inside with some koolmat wrap. I would also use an ITG cone filter instead of K&N since ITG needs less maintenance.
To connect it to the throttle body i would use the intake tube from the beetle 2.5 modified. with all the parts should cost me around 100$ I think.
and if your lazy just buy the intake from modshack lol http://www.modshack.info/ 

_Modified by vento 95 GL at 10:36 AM 11-30-2007_


_Modified by vento 95 GL at 10:40 AM 11-30-2007_


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

Looks good... except that our throttle body has different placement than the r32. Our throttle is closer to the radiator, so if you are to make this work, the paint can will be facing sideways (towards the wheel well), and will not be recieving any air directly unless you make some sort of cold air extension that runs up from the lower vent below our headlight. Props to you though. Make it work.








Edit: I was working on a cold air extension to work with my Evo. That little project has put on the shelf until next season though... Yay s***y weather!


_Modified by david8814 at 9:52 AM 11-30-2007_


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: (david8814)*


_Quote, originally posted by *david8814* »_Looks good... except that our throttle body has different placement than the r32. Our throttle is closer to the radiator, so if you are to make this work, the paint can will be facing sideways (towards the wheel well), and will not be recieving any air directly unless you make some sort of cold air extension that runs up from the lower vent below our headlight. Props to you though. Make it work.








_Modified by david8814 at 9:52 AM 11-30-2007_

yes man thats how i'm planning to put it. sideways near the battery with a bracket thats holds it in place so that it doesn't move.
with some ducting i will try to reuse the original scoop turning it the opposite way ( to the right) or else i'll use a custom one.
























something along that way


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: closed cold air airbox design (vento 95 GL)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Lets see it!


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: closed cold air airbox design (subwoffers)*

also instead of using the space behind the grille we can also extend the ducting straight down to the bumper opening like this.


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

^^^ that's exactly what I'm doing with my car. Well, not *exactly* but in design... I'm not going to enclose my filter, however, I'm just venting air up towards my filter. 
I'd really like to see how this turns out.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: (david8814)*

well yeah , but I prefer closing it to isolate from the heat as much as possible and also take advantage of the positive pressure shown from the modshack's tests.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: closed cold air airbox design (vento 95 GL)*

looks interesting. have to keep my options open... I like that the risk of hydroblock seems lessened. Could one of the SRI's, ie. evoair, be modded to use the canister and tubes?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CA dub (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: closed cold air airbox design (sagerabbit)*

That looks interesting. The chance of hydrolock should definitely be much lower with something like this. I would be interested to see how something like this performs when compared to some of the other intakes out right now.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: closed cold air airbox design (sagerabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sagerabbit* »_looks interesting. have to keep my options open... I like that the risk of hydroblock seems lessened. Could one of the SRI's, ie. evoair, be modded to use the canister and tubes?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm sure you can make it work if you DIY. you already have all the fittings etc... so you just need to find a way to make it fit. 
if you want the best heat isolation a phenolic tube is the best. if you use a paint can make sure you isolate it well since alu heats up.


----------

